# templates links



## Vale-Feil (27. Februar 2006)

hallo Community ich hätte gerne einen Threat zu den wichtigsten Template Seiten im WWW einen kann ich da schon mal nennen:

http://www.templatemonster.com

cu vale-feil

PS: Liebe Mods Ihr könnt diesen Threat auch gerne in die Grafik FAQ setzen. Leider kann man das ja nicht als normaler Anwender


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
also nur mal so am Rande Templates sind der letzte dreck und eine Abart der Gestaltungsbranche! Wer nicht selbst gestalten kann solls lassen.
Und deshalb denke ich das wir hier so was als Linkliste auch nicht brauchen
So das mußte mal gesagt werden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Vale-Feil (27. Februar 2006)

Hi DirtyWorl ich bin da ein bisschen andere Meinung. Und zwar gibt es relativ viele Anfänger unter uns denen diese Links relativ viel bringen. Klar solchen Profis wie dir mit 1.501 Posts bringen die Templates nicht mehr so viel, aber Leute mit 1-200 Posts oder so freuen sich über diese Hilfestellung. 
Aber wie gesagt es gibt immer zwei Meinungen


----------



## thecamillo (27. Februar 2006)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> also nur mal so am Rande Templates sind der letzte dreck und eine Abart der Gestaltungsbranche! Wer nicht selbst gestalten kann solls lassen.



Hey also bitte,

bin jetzt schon seit mehr als 3 Jahren für die Mädles tätig und gebe oft Design an die ab! Also mach mal Halb lang! Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass die, die dort ihre Werke in "Zahlung" geben nicht wissen, dass Ihre Kreativen Ergüsse fehlerhaft sind! Wir werden sogar dazu angeregt und es ist auch vertraglicher Bestandteil, keine fertigen Musterlösungen zu verkaufen, sondern immer sauber ausgearbeitete Entwürfe! 

Für templatemonster bin ich weniger aktiv aber dafür um so aktiver für die Vilords media Inc. Jung und Mädls

Gruss thecamillo

PS: Man sollte eben auch den Sinn hinter dem Ganzen verstehen! Ok! Du kaufts dir also ein so tolles Template aber es passt hier und da einfach nicht so recht zusammen! Was mach ich nun als Firmenchef? Den Grafiker dran setzen um in 2 Wochen zu hören: "Ja sowas ist sowiso nicht das was ich gewohnt bin, bla bla bla - ich kanns nicht!"*heul oder ach schau einer an tempaltemonster hat mich angeschrieben, dass die da ne Werbeagentur an der Hand haben die rein zufällig gerade ein ähnliches Projekt abgeschlossen hat und Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet der Estaltungskunst hat! Mach Sachen! WQas könnte wohl der größere Sinn des Ganzen sein. Biete ein nach außen hin perfektes Produkt, verkaufe es als Hochwertig um dann festzustellen dass ich zu blöd bin das richtig umzusetzen und es am Schluss richtig teuer wird! TaTAAAAA Tööörrööööhhh! Was lernen wir daraus? Wenn dus nicht weist, lernst du es nimmer!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
also die Anzahl der Posts hat ja wohl nichts mit irgendwelchem können zu tun. Die 1000 Posts könnten ja auch Fragen von mir an andere sein, wa sie ja auch teilweise sind.
@Camillo: also die Essenz dessen was du so unter PS geschrieben hast hab ich jetzt leider nicht so ganz verstanden, sorry.

Und mit meiner Meinung stehe ich auch nihct so ganz alleine da. In eienr älteren Ausgabe der Novum wurde auch auf dieses Thema eingegengen und die kammen zu dem gleichne Schluß wie ich das Leute sich Leute da ganz billig ein Design kaufen welches normalerweise viel Geld kostet wenn man das unter normalen geschäftlichen Bedingungen erstellen würde. Desweiteren wählen sich diese ein Layout aus welches gut gefällt aber nur bedingt zu dem Einsatzgebiet passt und somit eigentlich auch eine schlechte Leistung für Ihr Geld bekommen. Auch wenn es auf den Templateseiten meist Kategorien gibt sind diese oft wahllos zusammengewürfelt, zumindest entspricht das meiner Erfahrung (Ich habe mir natürlich ein paar der Seiten auch schon angeschaut).

Gruß


----------



## thecamillo (28. Februar 2006)

Sag ich ja nix dagegen! Stimmt ja auch, dass die Templates dort nie 100Pro passen! Das ist ja der Sinn der Sache, denn so kann templatemonster mit diversen Agenturen anmarschieren und gegen Provision diverse Anbieter vermitteln!

Übrigens kenne ich keine Agentur (die marktfähig sein möchte) die an Webprojekten Geld verdiehnt. Die Zeiten sind schon laaaaange vorbei!

Es gibt sicherlich noch Agenturen die dem Irrglauben verfallen sind: Sieht geil aus - muss viel kosten. Solche Unternehmen werden es aber mit der Zeit zunehmend schwerer haben sich am Markt zu behaupten.

Grüssle


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Februar 2006)

Also wenn eine Agentur mit etwas überhaupt kein Geld verdient bietet sie das auch nicht an. Den dann keine Agentur nicht üebrleben wenn sie nur draufzahlt. Den eine Arbeit kostet soviel wie sie kostet, das kann sich ja jeder selber ausrechnen, den in deutschland gibtes gewisse dinge die man Bezahlen muß (Miete, Steuern ect.) Und diese Templateagenturen suggerieren dem Kunden das eine Agentur welche einen normalen Preis für eine Arbeit verlangt sie abzocken will weil dies Templatevertreiber sich die templates bei Leuten holen die diese Kosten nur bedingt haben. Also wird Preisdumping betrieben was den Grafikmarkt kaput macht.


----------



## Vale-Feil (28. Februar 2006)

Hi DirtyWorld ich kann deine Einwände sehr gut verstehen. Nur ist es so, dass man sich bei diesen "Template Agenturen" gute Anregungen holen kann und so ein passendes Design für seine Bedürfnisse zusammen meißeln kann. Wenn du natürlich andere links hast, wo das genau so gut ggeht nur her damit


----------



## thecamillo (1. März 2006)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..... Also wird Preisdumping betrieben was den Grafikmarkt kaput macht.




Allaf,

Ist das jetzt was neues? Stützt du deine Ausagen eigentlich auf Tatsachen oder ist das, so wie ich das interpretiert habe, nur deine Wut und Frustration im Bauch, die du hier so lautstark verkündest. Die Agenturen die übrigens empfohlen werden, sind meist die Firmen die auch diese "Templates" erstellen und an diese X-Grafikdiesnstleister verkaufen.

Um dich mal aufzuklären:
Du setzt dich mit z.B. templatemonster in Verbindung und  willst deine Designs dort verkaufen. templatemonster findet deine Arbeiten supi und sagen zu. So du bist nun Handelpartner von diesem Lable (templatemonster ist keine Firma - da steht eine Werbeagentur dahinter). *Spätestens jetzt sollte bei dir dieser AHA-Effekt eintreten.

Bei z.b. templatemonster bekommst du für ein Logo einen festgelegten Preis, das ist auch bei den Websites und Flashvorlagen so. Dann bekommst du noch pro Download deines Werkes einen prozentualen Anteil des Verkaufswertes.

Da die Macher solcher Vorlagen meist Agenturen und recht oft auch Freelancer sind, wird auch gleich ein Kooperationsvertag mit denen geschlossen, wobei der Grafikdienstanbieter (in diesem Fall templatemonster) nach erfolgreicher Vermittlung des Kunden, widerum eine provisionsähnliche Bezahlung erhält.

*Weist du Dirty, ich steh mehr auf Fakten, als auf dummes Gelaber und ausserdem ist das Thema hier nicht ob du templatemonster, pixelmill, vilord media, designgalaxy und wie die alle heisen toll findest oder nicht.*

Das Thema hier ist "templates links" d. h. 
Links 
(define: Ein Link ist ein Verweis auf andere Web-Dokumente oder einen anderen Bereich im gleichen Web- Dokument.) 
die templates 
(1. define:Templates (der englische Begriff für Schablonen), sind Vorlagen, die mit Inhalt gefüllt werden können)
(2. define: Sind eine Vorlage zur Generierung von statischen und dynamischen Internetseiten.)
im Internet zeigen.

Ich hät dir auch eine PN geschrieben aber hier kann ich viel schöner formatieren und dich vielleicht öffentlich drauf aufmerksam machen, dass du ein paar Galaxien am Theam vorbei gerauscht bist. Naja, seis drum es war ja Fasching!  

@vale

Du ich hab da gerade was geiles entdeckt: 
Da gibts so ne Seite, wo du Sachen suchen kannst. Das ist echt geil. Die haben sogar ein Textfeld und so ein Kasten wo Suchen drauf steht.   ist dein Freund.

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=templates&spell=1


----------



## Vale-Feil (1. März 2006)

@camillo ja ich kenne google  Ich dachte halt, dass eine gesammelte Linkliste mehr wert ist als ein gesammeltes Durcheindander, wo keine Kommentare zu der Seite dabei sind. Wie es bei den "Linkverwiesern" hier im Forum meistens der Fall ist.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. März 2006)

Hallo,
also Camillo da hast du recht das ich ne Wut im bauch habe, und die solltest du auch haben wenn du als selbständiger nur schwer über Wasser halten kannst weil alle anfangen um den Preis für eine Arbeit zu feilschen. Ich möchte mal erleben das du in einen Supermarkt gehst und und der Verkäuferin sagst du bezahlst jetzt nur noch 10 Cent für die Wurst, die gibt dir nen Tritt das du aus dem Laden fliegst. 
Bei Templatemonster kostet eine Seite mit Html-programmierung ca 60 Euro, ich möchte mal wissen wie du eine Seite in PS erstellst alle Dateien vorbereitest und dann noch ne Programmierung (von mir aus auch mit Dreamweaver erstellt) für 60 Euro realisierst. Der wirkliche Preis wird auch ersichtlich wenn man sich mal den Exklusivpreis anschaut welcher realistischer ist. Nur kommt das doch alle schaltjahr mal vor das sich da jemand für das Geld eine Vorlage kauft und dann nochnichtmal ein Design hatt welches 100% auf sein Einsatzgebiet abgestimmt ist. Und ich habe auch Probleme mir vorzustellen das soviele Leute sich ein und das selbe Design kaufen das es mit 60 Euro zu einem rentablen Geschäft wird.
Was verdient mal den eigentlich so an einem Design bei denen im Normalfall?

Gruß


----------



## thecamillo (1. März 2006)

Da ich schon lange nix mehr mit templatemonster zu tun hatte habe ich deren aktuellen Preise auch nicht im Kopf. Der Abnahmereis pro Website in Photoshop gemacht, (ist Detailabhänging) - die haben da eine gewisse Handelsspanne, beträgt in etwa 10$-20$ zzgl. der Downloads entweder in Bezahlung verrechnet oder als Rabatt von, damals warren es 35% vom NettoVKP.

Die 99$ Geschichten sind übrigens nur für nonCommercial lizensiert. Die UniqueItems kosten ein wenig mehr.

Ich bin hauptsächlich für vilord media Inc. tätig und deren Partnership läuft ähnlich!

Man verdiehnt an den noncommercial templates kaum, aber kauft ein Kunde ein uniqueitem, schlägt das oft mit mehreren 100$ zu Buche und dann rechnet es sich!

Bin übrigens nicht Selbständig - nur Azubi (zumindest auf dem Papier)!

Gruss


----------

